# DIY LED Lighting



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello there,

I've recently started a 10 gallon as such I want to change the lighting. I'm using an eclipse hood my options seem to be limited in what I can do, so I think leds are my best bet. The only problem is I don't have a clue how to go about it, where to get the leds and(or) resistors, power supply ect...

If anyone has knowledge they would like to share or links to articles on the subject I would greatly appreciate the help

Ross


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I dont know for sure but I was told that Litemor carries everything you would need. They are at weston and finch.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Do they have a website?

Ross


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, do you plan to build from scratch or do a mod of some existing stuff?

Anyway, I don't frequently come here anymore because I have a new boss and he checks on me every now any then. Plus I don't get along with him right off the bat. Had a argument 2 days when he walks into the job.

So in answer to my question:
Build from scratch. You'll have to find place that sell cheap bright LED. I find my bright LED stuff from EBAY shipped from some where in asia. These are the normal LED that are designed to output a very high amoung of "candela" (I think that how you spell it).
I did a quick search: Link
(wow, there's one from Canada now)
Anyway, the schematics are there and it even comes with the resistors.

You can get your power supply from any "A buck or two" store. They should have some AC/DC adaptor. The best I found are the ones that allow you to adjust the voltage. Otherwise, you'll have to find one that output around 2.5V to 3.5 volts in DC.

If you op for the buy some light and mod it method. Go to Canadian tire and buy some Noma "white light" LED. Remeber, you want to get the Icy white light one. (stay away from the warm white, they suck). I preffer the C9 type, they are the largest bulb kind. With these, you can actually pull the head out, you have to pull hard. Inside the socket is an inverted LED. You will notice that they are different from the normal LED.  The normal ones have a round end, this allows the LED to focus on one spot, which is good for plants, but only on that one spot where the LED hits.
The Noma kind, has an inverted tip. This cause the LED light to dispurse the light at the tip of the LED and hence the simple technology that allows the use of LED for christmas light possible. The bulb will further dispurse the light even more so that you can see it at every angle.
Anyway, the other smaller types of LED xmas light's bulbs are glue into the socket. They are the smaller LED type, I don't think they give off that much light.
You'll have to be inventive to some how shove all those wire and LED into your hood.

Then lastly:
I was about to blast the moron who invented the new technology LED. As he could've revolutionalized the way we see LED, but instead, he choose to charge an arm and a leg for his new technology LED. Which nobody buys because of the unjustifiable high price. 
Anyway, I then come across this from ebay as well:
New tech LED
These are supposed to offer the light level close to that off the florescent bulb. Very nice stuff, but they also cost more as well. So ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Emitted Colour : blue
Size (mm) : 3mm
Lens Colour: Water Clear 
Peak WaveLength (nm) : 465 ~ 470
Forward Voltage (V) : 3.2 ~ 3.8 
Reverse Current (uA) : <=30 
Luminou Intensity Typ Iv (mcd) : Average in 6000
Life Rating: 100,000 Hours 
Viewing Angle : 20 ~ 25 Degree
Absolute Maximum Ratings (Ta=25°C)
Max Power Dissipation : 80mw 
Max Continuous Forward Current : 30mA Max Peak Forward Current : 75mA 
Reverse Voltage : 5~6V 
Lead Soldering Temperature : 240°C (<5Sec) Operating Temperature Range : -25°C ~ +85°C Preservative Temperature Range : -30°C ~ +100°C

Those are the specs on the led's I just received. I am amazed how bright these guys are. Once I figure out resistors and get it powered up I will post a pic!
Wish me luck!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Heres the first attempt. Now that it is on the tank the led's come from the back and you no longer have them sticking out of the plastic. 
I will post a pic of the tank lit at night tonight!

















This proved to be much more challenging then initally expected. Be prepared for small tideous wiring and make sure you have correct tools, resistors, and meters. Shrink tubing is great as this will be incontact with moisture.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

^^^ Looks good desjardo, very professional.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Heres the light for the 30gal. on the 90. Nothing in the 30 to see yet!








SWorry bout the camera phone!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Heres the light for the 30gal. on the 90. Nothing in the 30 to see yet!








Sorry bout the camera phone!
uhh woops! Can't delete!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Tell me about that stand you have in the background with the other tanks on it.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats where I manage to squeeze in a 5 gallon hex - shrimp, 5 gallon - fry, 20 gallon planted tetra, rasboras, khuli loach and a 20 gallon grow out that currently has convicts hanging out.


----------

